# Is My Puppy To Skinny?!?!?!?!?



## Doucette.sn (Nov 24, 2012)

Help! I am so concerned that my little man is to skinny. He is 5 1/2 months old. Also.... PLEASE I am trying to figured out if he is a purebred or mix breed, if mixed... What is he? He's a reserve rescue so I have no way to find out.





















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That dog is not thin, from the photos I can see.


----------



## Doucette.sn (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh good! I am so concerned but he seems healthy, he is active, great with people. Loves to play and run. His companion is a lab cross and healthy as well. Now I need to figure out his breed 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

He looks very healthy, and I am pretty sure there is probably some malinois in him


----------



## Doucette.sn (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks  ill have to do some research on that breed 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

He actually looks a little thick to me. And maybe lab shep mix? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Definitely mixed and not too thin at all.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

He's cute and not skinny at all. Who told you he was too thin? I find that people are so used to seeing fat dogs that they don't realize what a healthy weight looks like. 

When looking at your dog from above, he should have a waist, a dip behind his rib cage and before his hips. You should be able to feel his ribs easily, and you might even see the last rib or two before you need to worry about him being too thin.

It's best to keep a pup on the lean side as he grows, so that his developing bones and joints don't have excess weight and stress upon them.


----------



## VailAcresK9 (Nov 5, 2012)

He adorable! He looks healthy and maybe a mix of Shepherd/Malinois or he could be Shepherd/Akita. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Doucette.sn (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks Everyone and thank you for the chart. He does by your comments seem almost perfect, I can feel his ribs but not quite see them. A vet assistant at his vet mentioned he maybe searching for food because he is still hungry but I was told shepherds and pups in general often over eat if you allow it. I read up on the malinois dog and it describes him perfectly. If this is his breed what specific activities can I get him into? Anything specific this breed is good at? How soon can I run him? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Not skinny, don't worry.


----------

